# Chicago Gameday 42 is October 17 at Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL



## buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

*Chicago Gameday 42 is October 17th, 2015*
[size=+1]
*What?*

Chicago Gameday 42 is a day of FREE RPG gaming. You can learn more about Chicago Gameday by viewing our FAQ page. 
Feel free to like our Facebook page to stay abreast of announcements and future Chicago Gamedays.

*Where?*
Games Plus in Mt. Prospect, IL.

*When?*
[highlight]October 17[/highlight], 2015, from 9:30 a.m. to 9:00 p.m.

*Breakfast?*
We invite you to join us at 8:00 a.m. for breakfast at Le Peep.
[/size]


[h=2]Events[/h]
*Morning:* 9:30 a.m. - 2:30 p.m.


Feng Shui 2, Trevalon Moonleirion
Monster of the Week, buzz
Numenéra, whifflebat
Pathfinder, Vyvyan Basterd
[-]Translucent University, Nev the Deranged[/-]
[-]Earthdawn, MrF[/-]
[-]DCC RPG, Reidzilla (private room requested)[/-]
...

*Afternoon:* 3:30 p.m. - 8:00 p.m.


Worlds in Peril, DainXB
I Was A Teenage Creature, Ninjacat
Tenra Bansho Zero, willowx
InSpectres, paladinlee
Pathfinder, Vyvyan Basterd
Shadow of the Demon Lord, Khaleb7
[-]Earthdawn, MrF[/-]
[-]Robert E. Howard's Conan, CoreyHaim8myDog (private room requested)[/-]
...


[h=2]How Do I Sign Up?[/h]
[size=+1]
Create an account with Warhorn.net, if you have not done so already.
Once you have an account set up, register for Gameday 42 on its Warhorn page.
Once registered, view the event schedule and click the *Play* button for any events in which you'd like to play. This will reserve you a seat in those events.
Once you've signed up for events, you can log in an view your personal schedule at any time.
[/size]


[h=2]How to Run an Event For Us[/h]
If you would like to run an event for Chicago Gameday, please follow these three steps.

[h3]1. Post your event description in this thread[/h3]
Your event description must include the following:

[highlight]Time[/highlight]: morning (9:30 a.m.) or afternoon (3:30 p.m.) slot;
[highlight]Game system[/highlight]: e.g., "D&D 4e";
[highlight]Event Title[/highlight]: e.g., "The Caves of Chaos";
[highlight]Description[/highlight]: ideally, short and to the point; here are some guidelines from designer/editor Ryan Macklin;
[highlight]An image[/highlight]: one you wish associated with your event description, or else state that you are happy to leave that up to me;
[highlight]Content Rating[/highlight]: choose either "Kid-Friendly" or "Adults Only";
[highlight]Number of Players[/highlight]: total your event can accomodate, not including yourself;
[highlight]Table Preference[/highlight]: If you need a specific table or want to reserve the private room, say so in your post below. However, please be aware that table assignments may be adjusted depending on the size of your event. View a map of the Games Plus play area
[h3]2. Make sure I have a way of contacting you[/h3]
Either like us on Facebook or provide me with your email address so I can add you to our mailing list. You can email me at buzz (at) buzzmo (dot) com. If you have Private Messaging enabled here at ENWorld, that works, too.
[h3]3. Subscribe to this thread on ENWorld or else make sure to check it regularly.[/h3]

[h=2]How to Be a Great Gameday GM[/h]
[highlight]You should create a safe, friendly space for your event.[/highlight] 
Introduce yourself and help introduce the players to each other. Be accommodating to people with special needs, e.g., someone who needs to sit closer to you in order to hear better. Be sensitive to players who let you know they are uncomfortable with certain topics your game may address; do what you can to make them comfortable. In short, treat your players as you would guests in your home.

[highlight]You should be aware of how long your event lasts.[/highlight] 
Four hours is the ideal minimum. _Morning events_ should end with enough time left to allow you and your players to get lunch and spend some time shopping before the start of  afternoon event slot. _Afternoon events_ should keep both the Metra schedules and the store's hours in mind.

[highlight]You should come to Gameday prepared to run your event[/highlight]
...no matter how many people have signed up for it. If you don't want to run your event, let me know as soon as possible, and I will remove it from the schedule.


----------



## buzz (Aug 24, 2015)

[h=2]How to Sign Up For Gameday and Register for Events[/h]
1. Go to Warhorn.net and sign up for an account if you do not have one already.

2. Once you have your Warhorn account, go to the Chicago Gameday 41 Warhorn page and register. You should see a *Register for this event* button in the upper right.







3. Clicking the *Register for this event* button will bring you to a confirmation screen. Click the *Register* button at the bottom to confirm your registration.






4. Once you're registered, you can view the event schedule by clicking the link in the left-hand nav area.






5. Once you're on the event schedule page, you'll see *Play* buttons next to the events with available seats. Click the button for the event in which you'd like to play.






6. You should see a confirmation dialog appear. Click *Save* to confirm your place in the event.






7. You should return to the event schedule. Repeat steps 5 and 6 for all of the events in which you'd like to play. There will be a *Withdraw* button next to the events for which you have reserved a seat. You can click these buttons to give up your seat in an event.






8. At any time, you can click the *Your personal schedule* link in the left nav area to view your Gameday 41 schedule.






If you have any problems during sign-up, feel free to contact me.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Aug 24, 2015)

Tentatively the new Conan RPG or John Carter RPG. Afternoon. RPG room if possible. 5 players. Mature-ish.

http://www.modiphius.com/conan.html


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Aug 24, 2015)

I'll grab a morning table for now and we'll see what happens.


----------



## buzz (Aug 25, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Tentatively the new Conan RPG or John Carter RPG. Afternoon. RPG room if possible. 5 players. Mature-ish.
> 
> http://www.modiphius.com/conan.html



Added!



Nev the Deranged said:


> I'll grab a morning table for now and we'll see what happens.



Added! Just curious, will this be a TU play-test?


----------



## Ninjacat (Aug 25, 2015)

Ooooo, Planning Thread!

Buzz, please put me down for a pm game...pretty sure it'll be another *I Was A Teenage Creature*, but I'll get back to you with deets once I've got things sorted.

Can't Wait!


----------



## buzz (Aug 25, 2015)

Ninjacat said:


> Ooooo, Planning Thread!
> 
> Buzz, please put me down for a pm game...pretty sure it'll be another *I Was A Teenage Creature*, but I'll get back to you with deets once I've got things sorted.
> 
> Can't Wait!



Added!

*Regarding Playtests*: For right now, I am going to keep any submitted playtest events in "on deck" status. I brought this up on the FB page, but I want to see if having a roster full of published games (OOP or current) will encourage better attendance. I don't want this to be seen as a dick move! Really, it's just an experiment. If this really honks anyone off, please let me know.


----------



## Chris Gunter (Aug 26, 2015)

I was just Chicago earlier today. I'll have to make my way back there in October.


----------



## DainXB (Aug 26, 2015)

Buzz;

Put me down for an afternoon table. 
I'm debating between running a Man from U.N.C.L.E. scenario using Rob Donoghue's PRICE mod for Leverage, or running Worlds In Peril. Which do you think would go over better?


----------



## buzz (Aug 26, 2015)

DainXB said:


> I'm debating between running a Man from U.N.C.L.E. scenario using Rob Donoghue's PRICE mod for Leverage, or running Worlds In Peril. Which do you think would go over better?




My preference would be WiP, but that's just me. You running Leverage would be cool, though, since you've done work for the line.


----------



## DainXB (Aug 27, 2015)

Worlds in Peril it is then! 
I'll have to get my 60s Spy-Fi fix somewhere else.


----------



## khaleb7 (Aug 27, 2015)

I'm torn between running Fantasy AGE or Savage Worlds: Lankhmar thoughts?


----------



## buzz (Aug 27, 2015)

DainXB said:


> Worlds in Peril it is then!
> I'll have to get my 60s Spy-Fi fix somewhere else.




I guess now I'm obligated to play.


----------



## buzz (Aug 27, 2015)

khaleb7 said:


> I'm torn between running Fantasy AGE or Savage Worlds: Lankhmar thoughts?



I think AGE is the new hotness given the Wheaton Effect™.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Aug 27, 2015)

[The Rock]Finally...TracerBullet42 has returned to ENWorld Chicago Gameday![/The Rock]

I'm very excited to get back after missing the last two...

I am 99% likely to run something in the afternoon, but I am holding off until I get my syllabus on Tuesday for my next class.

Looking forward to seeing everyone again!


----------



## buzz (Aug 27, 2015)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Looking forward to seeing everyone again!



Fingers crossed! It's been while since you made it out.


----------



## MrF (Aug 27, 2015)

Here is an event I would like to run:

Time: morning (9:30 a.m.)
Game system: Earthdawn 4th Edition
Event Title: Toys in the Attic
Description: Treachery is a foot and no one knows who to trust.  Having yet to pledge loyalty to any of Havens factions, only you can be trusted to track down a group of mysterious thieves and bring them to justice.  Forces plot to shift the balance of power, but you will decide who wields it in the end.  (pre-gens provided or bring your own 1st circle character, rules will be taught).
Content Rating: "Kid-Friendly"
Number of Players: 3-6
An image:


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Aug 28, 2015)

buzz said:


> Added!
> 
> *Regarding Playtests*: For right now, I am going to keep any submitted playtest events in "on deck" status. I brought this up on the FB page, but I want to see if having a roster full of published games (OOP or current) will encourage better attendance. I don't want this to be seen as a dick move! Really, it's just an experiment. If this really honks anyone off, please let me know.




I can run something else, if you think it will boost attendance. Dust Adventures will be out by then. Or something older. I'm pretty open if you have a suggestion.


----------



## buzz (Aug 28, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> I can run something else, if you think it will boost attendance. Dust Adventures will be out by then. Or something older. I'm pretty open if you have a suggestion.




This may sound like a cop-out, but I'd consider running a beta-playtest manuscript from a major publisher that's tied to a well-known property an exception to the rule.

Also, I'm just saying: let's give the published games priority for now, just stand by. I have a feeling we'll have room for everything in the end.


----------



## khaleb7 (Aug 28, 2015)

buzz said:


> I think AGE is the new hotness given the Wheaton Effect™.




Very true, however after now having run it for my group once, I'v decided that I  would like to run City of Lankhmar.  
(Preferably morning)


----------



## buzz (Aug 28, 2015)

khaleb7 said:


> Very true, however after now having run it for my group once, I'v decided that I  would like to run City of Lankhmar.
> (Preferably morning)



Added!

(What turned you off of AGE?)


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Aug 28, 2015)

buzz said:


> This may sound like a cop-out, but I'd consider running a beta-playtest manuscript from a major publisher that's tied to a well-known property an exception to the rule.
> 
> Also, I'm just saying: let's give the published games priority for now, just stand by. I have a feeling we'll have room for everything in the end.




OK. I have acces to or am working on Conan, John Carter and Infinity RPGs. JC may not be ready by Oct. The other two should be in playtest (Conan is going into Beta from Alpha now). Dust Adventures will be out soon. Juts let me know.


----------



## buzz (Aug 28, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> OK. I have acces to or am working on Conan, John Carter and Infinity RPGs. JC may not be ready by Oct. The other two should be in playtest (Conan is going into Beta from Alpha now). Dust Adventures will be out soon. Juts let me know.



They all seem like viable candidates to me. I'd run whichever one rocks your world the hardest.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Aug 28, 2015)

buzz said:


> They all seem like viable candidates to me. I'd run whichever one rocks your world the hardest.




Will do.


----------



## khaleb7 (Aug 29, 2015)

buzz said:


> Added!
> 
> (What turned you off of AGE?)




Not so much turned off as I ran a Dragon Age campaign for about a year, but system familiarity and the players lit up when we
returned to Savage Worlds.

Now of course Shadow of the Demon Lord is out in pdf form at least which is triggering my gamer ADD...


----------



## Reidzilla (Aug 31, 2015)

I'll run a Crawling Under a Broken Moon game, powered by Dungeon Crawl Classics, in the morning.

The Glowsalt Mines of Misery
An adventure for 3-6, 2nd level characters, provided
Private room preferred
Adults only




The last thing you remember is partying hard after a successful delve into some mutant infested ruins. While the booze was pretty good you thought it odd that everyone at the bar, including the staff, was falling asleep around you…
...and now you are waking up in a dark, pungent cavern half naked and with a strange collar around your neck. Sounds of dozens of others waking tells you that the whole village might have been captured as well. The crack of a whip grabs your attention. Standing before you are several armored men wielding strange techno-weapons. The one holding the weird whip smirks with ill intent and announces that you all are now the permanent guests of the exalted cybersorcerer, Lord Janus the Cruel and you should consider his toxic mines to be your new home. 
You have a loincloth, a pickaxe, and an attitude but will it be enough to escape the Glowsalt Mines of Misery?


----------



## buzz (Aug 31, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> I'll run a Crawling Under a Broken Moon game, powered by Dungeon Crawl Classics, in the morning.



Added!


----------



## Ninjacat (Aug 31, 2015)

*IWATC: An Evening At Echo House*

Okay, the call has gone out for more GMs, so I'm gonna feel safe going forward with another IWATC playtest.

*Time: *PM slot
*System: *I Was A Teenage Creature
*Title: *An Evening At Echo House
*Description: *_Things are getting bad in Signal Lakes. That's to be expected when your town is the western tip of the Bermuda Triangle, but lately, they've been getting even worse. The local werewolf pack that has countered paranormal activity for over a century was recently slain, and the effects are starting to show. When a group of Seniors on an extracurricular assignment for their Humanities class has to interview the operators and residents of Echo House, the local insane asylum, their tour won't include the criminally insane wing, so nothing at all could go wrong..._

*I WAS A TEENAGE CREATURE* is a narrative-focused urban fantasy RPG where it doesn't matter how strong your werewolf is, or how fast his vampire is, or how beautiful her fae is; what matters is how each of these characters _feels,_ *why* they're doing a thing instead of how capable they are of achieving it. Adolescence is hard anywhere, but in a place like Signal Lakes, where you might struggle with what it means to be human, as well as coming of age, not to mention worrying about things that go bump in the night? Well, if you survive, you'll be able to claim: "I Was A Teenage Creature".

More info is available here.
*Image:*

*Content Rating: *Adults Only
*Number of Players: *5
*Table Preference: *Table D is preferred, but by no means required.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Aug 31, 2015)

Let's try this again since I missed half of last gameday!  Feng Shui 2. Morning Slot. 6 players. Good chance I'll be running the sample adventure in the rulebook with a few twists here and there until I get the new rules under my belt, but don't hold me to that--I'll get a more detailed blurb up eventually.


----------



## buzz (Sep 1, 2015)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Let's try this again since I missed half of last gameday!  Feng Shui 2. Morning Slot. 6 players. Good chance I'll be running the sample adventure in the rulebook with a few twists here and there until I get the new rules under my belt, but don't hold me to that--I'll get a more detailed blurb up eventually.



Added!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 1, 2015)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Feng Shui 2. Morning Slot.




NOOOOO!!!!! I want to play!!!!!!!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 1, 2015)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> Let's try this again since I missed half of last gameday!  Feng Shui 2. Morning Slot. 6 players. Good chance I'll be running the sample adventure in the rulebook with a few twists here and there until I get the new rules under my belt, but don't hold me to that--I'll get a more detailed blurb up eventually.




Yay!  (Looks like I will likely run something in the afternoon...)


----------



## willowx (Sep 2, 2015)

Put me down in the evening for Tenra Bansho Zero.  Full writeup pending.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 2, 2015)

Ok.  I'm in!  Can I claim an afternoon slot to run some Pathfinder?  I'll either be running something from The Grande Temple of Jing (a KS that I backed that was supposed to ship over two years ago and is FINALLY reaching fulfillment stages...allegedly) or something that I make up that will likely be undead-heavy for Halloween.


----------



## buzz (Sep 2, 2015)

willowx said:


> Put me down in the evening for Tenra Bansho Zero.  Full writeup pending.



Added!



TracerBullet42 said:


> Ok.  I'm in!  Can I claim an afternoon slot to run some Pathfinder?  I'll either be running something from The Grande Temple of Jing (a KS that I backed that was supposed to ship over two years ago and is FINALLY reaching fulfillment stages...allegedly) or something that I make up that will likely be undead-heavy for Halloween.



Added!

Nice to finally see us with a balanced roster (same number of events in both slots). Hopefully more GMs will come forward.


----------



## paladinlee (Sep 3, 2015)

Put me down for an afternoon slot?  Game TBD, but I'm thinking Inspectres, given the season.


----------



## buzz (Sep 3, 2015)

paladinlee said:


> Put me down for an afternoon slot?  Game TBD, but I'm thinking Inspectres, given the season.




Added!

I've also penciled in myself for Monster of the Week.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 3, 2015)

paladinlee said:


> Put me down for an afternoon slot?  Game TBD, but I'm thinking Inspectres, given the season.




I'll be keeping an eye on this.  If you're going to run InSpectres, I will likely relinquish my game in order to play yours.


----------



## buzz (Sep 3, 2015)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I'll be keeping an eye on this.  If you're going to run InSpectres, I will likely relinquish my game in order to play yours.




Would you consider moving your game instead?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 3, 2015)

buzz said:


> Would you consider moving your game instead?




Well...there's Feng Shui in the morning...I don't know.  I'll think about it.


----------



## buzz (Sep 3, 2015)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Well...there's Feng Shui in the morning...I don't know.  I'll think about it.




It's always tough when there are event you want to play in slot you're GM'ing, but that's the nature of volunteering. Without GMs to run events, we have no seats to offer players.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 3, 2015)

buzz said:


> It's always tough when there are event you want to play in slot you're GM'ing, but that's the nature of volunteering. Without GMs to run events, we have no seats to offer players.




I'll trade with Rob if that makes things work out.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Sep 4, 2015)

TU: Inhuman Academy
3 seats, rules taught, materials provided.

On the surface, Tancharoen Preparatory Academy seems like an ordinary boarding school for overachievers and wealthy brats. That's because, on the surface, that's exactly what it is. However, beneath the well polished floors lies another school, for students with gifts that go beyond the academic- students whose genes bear the millennia old legacy of Kree experimentation. Students like you.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 4, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> I'll trade with Rob if that makes things work out.




I think I'm going to stick with what I've got. Got to get my Feng Shui on!


----------



## buzz (Sep 4, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> I'll trade with Rob if that makes things work out.



Thanks for the offer, Reid! I'll take you up on that if need be.




Nev the Deranged said:


> TU: Inhuman Academy
> 3 seats, rules taught, materials provided.



What are the odds you can host four players instead of three?


----------



## buzz (Sep 4, 2015)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I think I'm going to stick with what I've got. Got to get my Feng Shui on!



Hooray!


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Sep 5, 2015)

I generally have three players' worth of game in me. If four players want to dilute that amongst themselves, that's on them, I suppose.

It's possible that, as frequently happens with me, my desires have grown apart from those of yet another official event's charter. I seem determined to be the odd duck no matter where I go.


----------



## buzz (Sep 5, 2015)

Nev the Deranged said:


> I generally have three players' worth of game in me. If four players want to dilute that amongst themselves, that's on them, I suppose.
> 
> It's possible that, as frequently happens with me, my desires have grown apart from those of yet another official event's charter. I seem determined to be the odd duck no matter where I go.




Just figured I would ask. Four + GM is a good base event size.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 7, 2015)

I hate to do this, but life is potentially getting in the way of another game day. I am not sure that I'll be able to make it after all. Can you remove my event? I'm hoping that I will still be able to make it, but I'm not sure.


----------



## buzz (Sep 7, 2015)

TracerBullet42 said:


> I hate to do this, but life is potentially getting in the way of another game day. I am not sure that I'll be able to make it after all. Can you remove my event? I'm hoping that I will still be able to make it, but I'm not sure.



Can do.

Hopefully, once the holiday weekend is over, more folks will start thinking about Gameday and we'll get some more events.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Sep 7, 2015)

buzz said:


> It's always tough when there are event you want to play in slot you're GM'ing, but that's the nature of volunteering. Without GMs to run events, we have no seats to offer players.




Players are...are going to be allowed to sit?


----------



## buzz (Sep 8, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Players are...are going to be allowed to sit?




Only those who have butts.

Hehe, "butts".


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Sep 8, 2015)

Nice, Buzzvis.


----------



## whifflebat (Sep 8, 2015)

Buzz I can run some things one probably happened.

Time: morning (9:30 a.m.) 
Game system: Numenera
Event Title: THE BEALE OF BOREGAL 
(This is the intro adventure to Numenera it's likely been run before)
Description: Intro to Numenera Characters will be provided otherwise bring your own Tier 1 Character:
Far out in the Beyond lies a town called Embered Peaks. Nestled in the palm of a mountain range that looks like a giant seven-fingered hand—the dark peaks from which the town takes its name— Embered Peaks is a simple community.
Embered Peaks might be a simple place, but it has something that no other town has: a machine that allows the residents to talk to the dead.
An image: up to you
Content Rating: Kid Friendly
Number of Players: 6
Table Preference: None


Time: afternoon (3:30 p.m.) 
Game system: Low Life (Savage Worlds)
Event Title: A Hello to Arms
Description: The heap break into a well-guarded museum in an attempt to heist some hocus-poked prosthetic arms for their limbless leader. 
An intro adventure to Low Life Characters provided (or bring a novice Low Life Character)
An image: uploaded
Content Rating: Kid Friendly (Teen/Bathroom humor)
Number of Players: 6
Table Preference: No Preference


-Joshua


----------



## MrF (Sep 8, 2015)

Here is another event I would like to run (feel free to bump if more diverse options become available):

Time: afternoon (3:30 p.m.)
Game system: Earthdawn 4th Edition
Event Title: That Which Was Lost
Description: At last a lead!  Just a simple flower stands between you and those elusive map pieces, but if it were that easy no one would pay for your services.  Journey deep into the catacombs of Parlainth and seek out the trouble that started your journey.  (pre-gens provided or bring your own 1st circle character, rules will be taught).
Content Rating: "Kid-Friendly"
Number of Players: 3-6
An image: See previous game


----------



## buzz (Sep 8, 2015)

whifflebat said:


> Buzz I can run some things one probably happened.
> 
> Time: morning (9:30 a.m.)
> Game system: Numenera
> ...



Added! Thanks for stepping up. (If you don't want to run two events, you can drop one. I know it can be a lot of work.)



MrF said:


> Here is another event I would like to run (feel free to bump if more diverse options become available):
> 
> Time: afternoon (3:30 p.m.)
> Game system: Earthdawn 4th Edition



Added! Thanks for being open to diversity, too. We'll see how things fall out.


----------



## buzz (Sep 10, 2015)

Hey Folks, if you haven't posted an even description already, please post it ASAP. I'd like to get the events into Warhorn sooner rather than later.


----------



## paladinlee (Sep 11, 2015)

buzz said:


> Hey Folks, if you haven't posted an even description already, please post it ASAP. I'd like to get the events into Warhorn sooner rather than later.





Time: afternoon (3:30 p.m.) slot;
Game system: Inspectres
Event Title: "The only thing we have to fear is fear itself"
Description: The evening of October 3, 2016.  Some City, Florida.  It was a media circus before you arrived.  But, now YOU are the center of attention.  When presidential hopefuls were to control the debate, you and your team of "spectral removal specialists" have the camera's eye, explaining how you just saved the audience from death-by-supernatural!

Inspectres is a comical RPG, taking cues from the movie "Ghostbusters" and reality game shows like "Big Brother".  As a newly formed (read: nearly broke) ghost extraction franchise, you and your teammates must cobble together what you can to make a name for yourself and your business.  Most of the story will be made up on the spot, weaving in your creativity, the luck of the dice, and, of course, The Confessional Chair!  

No political knowledge necessary.  No supernatural knowledge necessary, either.  Just don't tell your clients.


An image:  


Content Rating: "Kid-Friendly"
Number of Players: 4
Table Preference: None


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Sep 11, 2015)

buzz said:


> Hey Folks, if you haven't posted an even description already, please post it ASAP. I'd like to get the events into Warhorn sooner rather than later.




What do you think I should I run?


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> What do you think I should I run?



What game would be the most fun for you to run?

OR

Anything you've been freelancing on available for public consumption?


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Sep 11, 2015)

buzz said:


> What game would be the most fun for you to run?
> 
> OR
> 
> Anything you've been freelancing on available for public consumption?




Conan, Dust Adventures, Mutant Chronicles 3E, Achtung! Cthulhu.

Anyone feel free to jump in. I'm undecided.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 11, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Conan, Dust Adventures, Mutant Chronicles 3E, Achtung! Cthulhu.
> 
> Anyone feel free to jump in. I'm undecided.




Seems like there's very little D&D run anymore.  I'd go with 3E.  (Maybe it's just me...)


----------



## buzz (Sep 11, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Conan, Dust Adventures, Mutant Chronicles 3E, Achtung! Cthulhu.
> 
> Anyone feel free to jump in. I'm undecided.




Cthulhu would certainly fit the Halloween-is-nigh season.

EDIT: Wait, what system does A!C use? Don't want too much of the same stuff on the docket.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 11, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Conan, Dust Adventures, Mutant Chronicles 3E, Achtung! Cthulhu.
> 
> Anyone feel free to jump in. I'm undecided.




Definitely Mutant Chronicles 3E!


----------



## buzz (Sep 12, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Achtung! Cthulhu.



Okay, according to the site, the core books are designed for Call of Cthulhu 6e and Savage Worlds, and Fate versions are also available.

I don't know which you have, but since we already have two Savage Worlds games on the roster, I'd suggest CoC or Fate, were you to choose A!C.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Sep 14, 2015)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Seems like there's very little D&D run anymore.  I'd go with 3E.  (Maybe it's just me...)




If I did D&D, I'd do 5E.

A!C books come with CoC and SW stats default.


----------



## buzz (Sep 14, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> If I did D&D, I'd do 5E.
> 
> A!C books come with CoC and SW stats default.



I'd suggest CoC, then, since we already have two Savage Worlds events scheduled.


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2015)

Hey Folks, the Warhorn site has been updated with the event data we have so far. 

I need event descriptions from the following people:

 [MENTION=6796158]khaleb7[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=492]Trevalon Moonleirion[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=6668372]willowx[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=33941]DainXB[/MENTION]
 [MENTION=100097]CoreyHaim8myDog[/MENTION]

Either post them here in the thread or send them my way. Thanks!


----------



## buzz (Sep 15, 2015)

Also, remember that you can *register now* for Gameday 42, which allows me to assign you as GM to your event. You just can't sign up for events yet. See the second post for instructions.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Sep 15, 2015)

Just a heads up, my game is all ages this time. Also I find it amusing you found an X-Men image to use for an Inhumans game.


----------



## buzz (Sep 16, 2015)

Nev the Deranged said:


> Just a heads up, my game is all ages this time. Also I find it amusing you found an X-Men image to use for an Inhumans game.



Noted!

Yeah, I did a search for Inhumans and mostly got pictures of Black Bolt and Skye. This seemed kitschy and fun, but I can change it if you'd like.


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 16, 2015)

buzz said:


> Also, remember that you can *register now* for Gameday 42, which allows me to assign you as GM to your event. You just can't sign up for events yet. See the second post for instructions.




I tried to register for the event and it says that registration is closed.


----------



## buzz (Sep 16, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> I tried to register for the event and it says that registration is closed.




Gah! Fixed. I'm sorry; I thought I'd only disabled event sign-up. Thanks for letting me know, Reidzilla!


----------



## Reidzilla (Sep 16, 2015)

buzz said:


> Gah! Fixed. I'm sorry; I thought I'd only disabled event sign-up. Thanks for letting me know, Reidzilla!




No problem!


----------



## DainXB (Sep 17, 2015)

*Worlds In Peril*

*Time: *afternoon
*Game system:* Worlds In Peril
*Event Title: *City Under Siege!
*Description:* *Worlds In Peril* is a superhero game Powered by the Apocalypse. Can your hastily-assembled team of superhumans defend their city from a sudden and devastating crime wave? Who--or what--is behind this reign of terror--and can your heroes find a way to stop them before the entire city burns? 
Come as you are; all superpowers will be provided.
*An image:* http://images.geeknative.com.s3.amazonaws.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/unnamed.jpg
*Content Rating: *Kid-Friendly
*Number of Players: *5
*Table Preference:* Any


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Sep 17, 2015)

buzz said:


> Hey Folks, the Warhorn site has been updated with the event data we have so far.
> 
> I need event descriptions from the following people:
> 
> ...




Argh!!! That means I have to make a decision!


----------



## buzz (Sep 17, 2015)

CoreyHaim8myDog said:


> Argh!!! That means I have to make a decision!



Yup! And the sooner, the better.


----------



## willowx (Sep 17, 2015)

TENRA BANSHO ZERO:  SCARLET COMPANY
Tenra is a land ravaged by war.  You are Scarlet Company, the most elite mercenary force on all of Tenra!  
Content: Adults Only, Please
Players: Up to 6.
Table Preference: C, E, F, or G.
Image:
http://safebooru.org//images/233/ae2416f5c3298c69652b937dab2f7398e3f31e4d.jpg


----------



## buzz (Sep 18, 2015)

DainXB said:


> *Time: *afternoon
> *Game system:* Worlds In Peril
> *Event Title: *City Under Siege!






willowx said:


> TENRA BANSHO ZERO:  SCARLET COMPANY



Thanks, folks! Added to the Warhorn schedule.


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Sep 19, 2015)

Time: Morning and Afternoon

Game system: Pathfinder

Event Title: Ruins of Greyhawk: First Day of Camp

Description: The looming ruins promise wealth, fame, and power to those brave enough to enter. Many have never returned, but rumors of those who have tell of great riches pulled from the ancient site. Are you brave, or crazy, enough to explore the Ruins of Greyhawk?

Bring a 1st-level Pathfinder character (or two, you know, "just in case"). 15-point buy, no third-party options, no campaign-specific traits. See canonfire.com for Greyhawk deity domains and favored weapons. The ruins are by no means a meatgrinder for careful and effective characters, but they are designed in a "chips fall where they may" manner. The feel and tone of the original material was kept in mind with a basis in the Pathfinder ruleset. Feel free to email me with any further questions at vyvbasterd <at> hotmail.com.

Both slots will be played as a continuous session but you are welcome to play in either or both. Those playing in both will be allowed to play the same PC, level up (using the Slow progression chart), and play in future Gameday sessions as desired.

An image: attached

Content Rating: Anyone with a moderate amount of maturity, regardless of age.

Number of Players: 6+ (start with 6 with an advance go-ahead to add more seats if needed due to high GD attendance)

Table Preference: Need a large enough table to spread out maps and I'd like to not switch tables between slots


----------



## buzz (Sep 20, 2015)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Time: Morning and Afternoon
> 
> Game system: Pathfinder
> 
> Event Title: Ruins of Greyhawk: First Day of Camp



Wow, thanks for stepping up, Vyv! Added.

Now we just need  [MENTION=492]Trevalon Moonleirion[/MENTION] to provide a description, and we're good to go.


----------



## khaleb7 (Sep 21, 2015)

Unfortunately I am going to have to bow out of running anything as my mom passed last week.

I will be there as a player, but we have quite a bit of work to do here in the next few weeks that isn't
going to leave me anytime to prepare anything worthwhile 




buzz said:


> I'd suggest CoC, then, since we already have two Savage Worlds events scheduled.


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2015)

khaleb7 said:


> Unfortunately I am going to have to bow out of running anything as my mom passed last week.
> 
> I will be there as a player, but we have quite a bit of work to do here in the next few weeks that isn't
> going to leave me anytime to prepare anything worthwhile



I'm so sorry, khaleb7! My condolences to you and your family. No sweat about your event, of course.


----------



## whifflebat (Sep 21, 2015)

If you don't need me for both let me run Numenera in your favorite time of day and I'll sign up for something in the other slot.


----------



## buzz (Sep 21, 2015)

whifflebat said:


> If you don't need me for both let me run Numenera in your favorite time of day and I'll sign up for something in the other slot.



Okay, let's keep you running Numenéra in the morning, then; you can just play in the afternoon slot.


----------



## CoreyHaim8myDog (Sep 23, 2015)

khaleb7 said:


> Unfortunately I am going to have to bow out of running anything as my mom passed last week.
> 
> I will be there as a player, but we have quite a bit of work to do here in the next few weeks that isn't
> going to leave me anytime to prepare anything worthwhile




Very, very sorry.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2015)

Don't forget that player event sign-up starts tonight @ 7:00 p.m! Register at https://warhorn.net/events/chicago-gameday-42

 [MENTION=492]Trevalon Moonleirion[/MENTION], I still need an event description from you.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Sep 28, 2015)

I suck--this should have been done ages ago. Here ya go, buzz:

Title: _Shadow of the Future of the Apes!_
Game System: Feng Shui 2 (note, this is the sample adventure in the core rulebook)
Content Rating: Kid-friendly-ish. There’s nothing inherently more risqué than anything you’d see in a bad hollywood action movie.
Number of players: 6 pre-generated characters

Description:

You’re invited to the grand opening of the Portland Street Community Centre in beautiful Hong Kong, a gala affair with food, drinks, car crashes, gunfights, explosions, and a fanatic cult hellbent on bringing about the rise of hyper-intelligent apes. There will also be a sundae bar!*

Come join a ridiculous cast of action movie archetypes as they battle to get sucked headlong into the Chi War.  Come armed with a quiver full of one-liners, ideas for gravity and death-defying stunts, the improvisational chops to turn every object your character encounters into a deadly weapon,  your best bad accents, and two different-colored d6s. (The last bit is optional, as we ARE going to be in a game store.)

And remember, the worst thing that can happen to your character in Feng Shui isn't dying--it's looking bad.

*Sundaes not served to players at GM's table unless they bring their own, and enough to share.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2015)

Trevalon Moonleirion said:


> I suck--this should have been done ages ago. Here ya go, buzz



Thanks! Your event description has been updated on Warhorn.

Now I just need [MENTION=6789923]MrF[/MENTION], [MENTION=12254]whifflebat[/MENTION], [MENTION=6796169]willo[/MENTION]x, and [MENTION=6670165]paladinlee[/MENTION] to register on Warhorn so I can assign them as GMs.


----------



## MrF (Sep 28, 2015)

Opps, sorry for the delay.  I went over to Warhorn and registered.


----------



## buzz (Sep 28, 2015)

MrF said:


> Opps, sorry for the delay.  I went over to Warhorn and registered.



Thanks! You have been assigned.


----------



## Nev the Deranged (Sep 28, 2015)

So, it's a bummer, but every year I have stuff going on every weekend in October, and every year my bosses decide we're working every Saturday in October. So if I make it to Game Day at all, it won't be until second slot. I know it's last minute but probably somebody can run something in my morning slot. Sorry.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2015)

Nev the Deranged said:


> So, it's a bummer, but every year I have stuff going on every weekend in October, and every year my bosses decide we're working every Saturday in October. So if I make it to Game Day at all, it won't be until second slot. I know it's last minute but probably somebody can run something in my morning slot. Sorry.




That sucks! Well, life happens; no sweat.


----------



## eyeheartawk (Sep 29, 2015)

Hey, I see the email went out saying that registration was live, but it doesn't appear to be over at Warhorn. I don't see anybody else signed up for anything either. Is anybody else having trouble?


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 29, 2015)

Yeah, it doesn't appear to be working yet.  I'm sure Buzz is on it!


----------



## eyeheartawk (Sep 29, 2015)

It's what I figured, making sure it wasn't just me.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2015)

Yup, should be fixed now. Please accept my apologies; I suck!

For some reason, in the past there was just one delay I had to check in the con setup screen to clear everyone; but I guess that didn't work this time. Now I had to check a bunch of thingies.


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 29, 2015)

buzz said:


> Yup, should be fixed now.
> 
> For some reason, in the past there was just one delay I had to check in the con setup screen to clear everyone; but I guess that didn't work this time. Now I had to check a bunch of thingies.




Thingies...damn those thingies!


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2015)

Hiccups aside, looks like we've managed to fill up four events already: Feng Shui 2, Monster of the Week, Inspecres, and Conan!

Now we just need to find some Pathfinder and Earthdawn players....


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Sep 29, 2015)

buzz said:


> Now we just need to find some Pathfinder and Earthdawn players....




Won't somebody come play Pathfinder with me?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Sep 29, 2015)

TracerBullet42 said:


> Won't somebody come play Pathfinder with me?




Glad you spoke up, it would seem like begging if *I* did.


----------



## buzz (Sep 29, 2015)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> Glad you spoke up, it would seem like begging if *I* did.



Begging is acceptable!

Seriously, if you, [MENTION=16198]Reidzilla[/MENTION], or [MENTION=6789923]MrF[/MENTION] frequent communities where fans of your games converge, let them know about your events! I did a quick post over at RPG.net, but I'm sure there are other venues in which the words can be spread. (I would't want to come off as a spammer by joining them just to pimp Gameday, though.)


----------



## buzz (Sep 30, 2015)

Is everyone pimping? Because everyone should be pimping, right?


----------



## Vyvyan Basterd (Sep 30, 2015)

buzz said:


> Is everyone pimping? Because everyone should be pimping, right?



I posted on the Paizo boards.


----------



## buzz (Oct 1, 2015)

Vyvyan Basterd said:


> I posted on the Paizo boards.




#hero


----------



## buzz (Oct 5, 2015)

Okay folks, two weeks to go! Still plenty of seats for some events, so let's all keep getting the word out when and where we can. Any efforts are appreciated!


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Gameday 42 is THIS WEEKEND, folks. Woo!

 [MENTION=6789923]MrF[/MENTION] I'm afraid it's time for us to consider pulling your events. Ultimately, it's up to you, but if we're not going to need a table for your games, I prefer to tell Games Plus now rather than the day of, so they can plan accordingly. You're more than welcome to jump into one of the other events if any of them interest you.

This also goes for any other GMs who feel that they have too few players in order to run. I think we're generally in good shape, but [MENTION=16198]Reidzilla[/MENTION], I see that you're still at just two. Can you run with just two people?

One wildcard we have is that I know two people have RSVP'd for Gameday, but have not actually signed up via Warhorn. I will try and reach out to them.


----------



## MrF (Oct 12, 2015)

No problem, I was just about to tell you to cancel my games anyway.

With no sign ups, it really doesn't make sense to take up table space.

Go a head and pull both my events.


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 12, 2015)

buzz said:


> but [MENTION=16198]Reidzilla[/MENTION], I see that you're still at just two. Can you run with just two people?




No, my event requires four player to run well. I MIGHT be able to swing it with 3 but, I do not know how much fun it would be.

We could leave it up in hopes of some walk ins, cancel it, or we could switch it to a Giga-Robo playtest event. What do you suggest?


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2015)

MrF said:


> No problem, I was just about to tell you to cancel my games anyway.
> 
> With no sign ups, it really doesn't make sense to take up table space.
> 
> Go a head and pull both my events.



Done! Please feel free to sign up for something as a player if you'd like. You've run so many events for us; sit back and let someone else do the driving this time.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> No, my event requires four player to run well. I MIGHT be able to swing it with 3 but, I do not know how much fun it would be.
> 
> We could leave it up in hopes of some walk ins, cancel it, or we could switch it to a Giga-Robo playtest event. What do you suggest?




I would suggest either committing to run your event and plan to make it work for 2 or more players, or else cancel the event. I don't know that a playtest is going to draw anyone at this late date (unless you have a group of people lined up).


----------



## Reidzilla (Oct 12, 2015)

buzz said:


> I would suggest either committing to run your event and plan to make it work for 2 or more players, or else cancel the event. I don't know that a playtest is going to draw anyone at this late date (unless you have a group of people lined up).




Then, I would suggest canceling the event. DCC rarely runs well with a small table.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2015)

Reidzilla said:


> Then, I would suggest canceling the event. DCC rarely runs well with a small table.



Done. 

Like I said before, feel free to join another event as a player. I'd also be happy to add another slot to my MotW event for you, since I know you like that game.

 [MENTION=49466]Tofu_Master[/MENTION], I emailed you about finding a different event for yourself and Sam.


----------



## buzz (Oct 12, 2015)

FYI, I've assigned tables to our remaining events. Please take a look at the Warhorn listings to check them and let me know if there are any serious issues. Please keep in mind that since we're not filling the room, I'm trying to fill from he back of the room forward, leaving the tall wargaming tables and small tables for the store. (Their walk-ins tend to be wargamers and card gamers, IME.)

 [MENTION=492]Trevalon Moonleirion[/MENTION] congrats: you now have the private room.


----------



## willowx (Oct 13, 2015)

Since we have some table cancellations, Tim and I would like to take a table for the boardgame Caverna, if that's okay.  Up to six other people are welcome to play with us.


----------



## buzz (Oct 13, 2015)

willowx said:


> Since we have some table cancellations, Tim and I would like to take a table for the boardgame Caverna, if that's okay.  Up to six other people are welcome to play with us.



You're welcome to bring the game with you, but I don't know that I want to ask GP to dedicate a table to it. I mean, is Tim going just man the table and see if anyone wants in?

It might make more sense to just have Tim jump in to Numenéra with you, since there are only two players in it right now. I notice he's not signed up for anything in the morning.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 13, 2015)

buzz said:


> FYI, I've assigned tables to our remaining events. Please take a look at the Warhorn listings to check them and let me know if there are any serious issues. Please keep in mind that since we're not filling the room, I'm trying to fill from he back of the room forward, leaving the tall wargaming tables and small tables for the store. (Their walk-ins tend to be wargamers and card gamers, IME.)
> [MENTION=492]Trevalon Moonleirion[/MENTION] congrats: you now have the private room.




Woot!


----------



## buzz (Oct 14, 2015)

LePeep reservation: Made!


----------



## buzz (Oct 15, 2015)

*sigh*

CoreyHaim8MyDog has had to cancel his event due to pressing medical issues; so, no Conan in the afternoon. I've emailed the players and let them know; we may see some of them switch to other events.

 [MENTION=6668372]willowx[/MENTION], your Tenra event is now in the private room.  [MENTION=33941]DainXB[/MENTION], you're now at Table G.


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2015)

Good news, everyone! Khaleb7 has offered to run *Shadow of the Demon Lord* in place of the Conan event.

https://warhorn.net/events/chicago-gameday-42/schedule/2015/10/17/sessions/94560


----------



## khaleb7 (Oct 16, 2015)

I would also like to volunteer to eat breakfast at LePeep 



buzz said:


> Good news, everyone! Khaleb7 has offered to run *Shadow of the Demon Lord* in place of the Conan event.
> 
> https://warhorn.net/events/chicago-gameday-42/schedule/2015/10/17/sessions/94560


----------



## buzz (Oct 16, 2015)

khaleb7 said:


> I would also like to volunteer to eat breakfast at LePeep




I think we can accommodate that.


----------



## buzz (Oct 17, 2015)

Woo-hoo! On with Gameday! See you folks in a few hours.


----------



## Trevalon Moonleirion (Oct 18, 2015)

Huge thanks as always to our hosts, Games Plus, as well as our illustrious organizer, buzz!  Extra special thanks to buzz for providing a prize to my table: a shiny new copy of the Feng Shui 2 core book!!!

To my players, thanks for an amazing game in the morning! I realized on the drive home that that mook sheet was supposed to be their total attack, not just their dice roll results--no wonder they hit so hard! Fail GM is fail!

Had an absolute blast playing Inspectres in the afternoon. Thanks to my table mates!!!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 19, 2015)

Good times!  Thanks to Vyv for the double-shot of Pathfinder.

We may have died...a lot...but at least we killed a couple of weasels!


----------



## buzz (Oct 19, 2015)

Big thanks to everyone who attended and ran games for us! And of course to our beloved venue, Games Plus!

View my photo album for Gameday 42 on Facebook

I had a lot of fun running *Monster of the Week* despite biffing a lot of rues, and lots of fun playing *Worlds in Peril*. Definitely a very PbtA-ful day, for me!

This was another small Gameday for us; there were a total of *24* attendees that I could verify. I think we were hit pretty hard by ValorCon going on the same weekend, as I know we lost at least 2-3 GMs to their recruitment efforts. We also lost a few games and attendees to illness and low turnout.

Hopefully, we'll bounce back come next Gameday. Expect to see an announcement soon, as well as me reaching out to the community for ideas on how to improve turnout and evolve Gameday.

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## TracerBullet42 (Oct 19, 2015)

Thanks for coordinating, Buzz!

I'm hoping to return to the GM chair next time.

I hope that doesn't hurt attendance.


----------



## khaleb7 (Oct 21, 2015)

Had a lot of fun playing Numenera and then destroying the world running Shadow of the Demon Lord in the afternoon.

Hopefully everyone walked away from my game with a new-found respect for dysentery, molotov cocktails and zombies.

I know I did 

Cheers,

-Josh


----------



## buzz (Oct 21, 2015)

khaleb7 said:


> Had a lot of fun playing Numenera and then destroying the world running Shadow of the Demon Lord in the afternoon.
> 
> Hopefully everyone walked away from my game with a new-found respect for dysentery, molotov cocktails and zombies.
> 
> ...




Booyah! Thanks once again for stepping up at the last minute to run something in the afternoon. I'm glad to hear that folks in your game had fun!


----------

